# Feen-"Staub"



## schnarnd (4. April 2004)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich diesen lustigen kleinen Feen-Effekt in Photoshop hinbekommen könnte?
Thx


----------



## schnarnd (4. April 2004)

hhm


----------



## schnarnd (4. April 2004)

Oder den Effekt!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. April 2004)

Ähm, meinst Du diese kleinen gelben Punkte da drin? Wenn ja, die sind recht einfach mit einer weichen Werkzeugspitze zu realisieren.
Und zur Sternenform kannst Du das mit dem Wischfinger machen.


----------



## lohokla (4. April 2004)

Schau mal hier.


----------



## schnarnd (5. April 2004)

Ja die Punkte einmal und halt diesesr coole Effekt über dem Haus.
Danke @lohokla das ist echt ein cooles Tutorial.
Thx!


----------

